# Kambala to Real Madrid



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Today it's official.

I can't understand ... why Kaspar didn't choose Virtus Rome with Italian A1 League, Euroleague and a full 16,500-seats-arena ?

Real Madrid is rebuilding itself and next year it'll make only the ACB league. 

Bah :|


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I heard that Real Madrid might get Garbajosa too. Is this a possibility?


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> I heard that Real Madrid might get Garbajosa too. Is this a possibility?


A very strong possibility. It seems that Smodis will join Benetton, and Langdon will leave the team: the biggest "curiosity" is that Ettore Messina wants... sorry, but I can't tell this name (he's a player who wouldn't change the colours of his jersey). Gherardini, the wizard who discovered Tskitishvili and Markoishvili, has practically completed the transfer of a guy born in 1987, coming from Georgia. The motorway Tbilisi-Treviso has always a big trafic... 

I'm very glad that Real Madrid is building a very competitive team: this club is a Legend in Europe, and it's sad to see them not on the top. Bennet and Kambala rapresent a good start for a new shining age for the Merengues.


----------

